# PARIS | Mille Arbres | Pro



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Part of the first edition of the _Réinventer Paris_ competition, the project will be built above the Périphérique at the Porte Maillot near the Palais des Congrès and the Hyatt Regency Paris Étoile.



> Mille Arbres is an innovative building-city, a vertical city, an ecological density. It is a building and an unique urban response to the scale of the site. Mille Arbres is an inhabited natural ecosystem, where the apartments, the offices, the hotel and the kindergarden are surrounded by nature.
> 
> This new project will take the responsibility of opening up, the building itself will be the articulation between the city and its suburbs. Its new unique park and this exceptional ecosystem will be a place of life. Parisians and tourists from all over the world will be immersed in a sheltered environment of biodiversity, without equal in an urban context. The project deserves its name, as exactly 1000 trees will be planted. The species were selected based on their capacity to grow in the urban atmosphere. Planted above the ring road, they allow to conceal the last border of Paris and at the same time helps to create a barrier against pollution.
> 
> “Mille Arbres” is a new understanding of architecture and nature. We propose to Parisians a new mode of inhabitation, working, and living. We invite our neighbors to discover the world of plants, of biodiversity, and a sustainable management of natural resources.


https://www.oxoarch.com/project/4

Facts :


Developers : Compagnie de Phalsbourg, OGIC
Architects : Sou Fujimoto, OXO Architectes
Estimated completion : 2023
Use : Offices, residential, hotel, shops
Total floor area : 59 514 m²


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice greenery


----------



## gdipasqu (Oct 13, 2009)

This project gonna to go further now.
It has Just recieved its permit validation the 30th August.


----------

